# Am I mulching around a weed?



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Does anyone recognize this plant? We moved here in January so I haven't wanted to rip any plants out, especially when I didn't know what they were.

I like weeds too, so if it is, I would like to know what it is as well.

Thanks for your assistance!

P.S. (Not the grapevine)


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

The lower leaves and the flower buds make me think it might be a daisy, very likely a Shasta daisy. I'm no expert, but I did work at a garden center 20 years ago, FWIW.


----------



## secuono (Sep 28, 2011)

All plants were weeds once, until someone decided they looked pretty enough to be displayed. Most weeds can be turned into something pretty if they aren't going wild and kept individualized. 

No idea what that plant is, but I'd pull it if it showed up in my garden. 
It's neat and compact, so it doesn't look like much of a weed where it is.


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Ceilismom said:


> The lower leaves and the flower buds make me think it might be a daisy, very likely a Shasta daisy. I'm no expert, but I did work at a garden center 20 years ago, FWIW.


I looked at Shasta daisys and their stems were not furry like this one is. Good idea though! Thanks.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

It's only a weed if you don't want it...


----------



## rockhound (Sep 25, 2009)

I'd pull it and try to do something with the grapevine. Is it wild or cultivated?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Is the plant cultivated or the grapevine?

The grapevine appears to be. It is very, very old and much of the original stems are rotting away. I hacked it back in January right after we moved in and made new vines that I've set to grow up over the run on our chicken coop. The idea is that I will train the vines on wires over the top of the coop to provide shade and so that the grapes will hang down through. I know it's not typical, but I thought it would be kind of cool.

I left the old hacked back vines so that I could better identify them when they fruit this summer. The previous owners did not give the information I had asked for.

As for the plant, I'll rip it out once I identify that it is something I do not want. Until then, it is not harming anything.

I like to forage and wildcraft, so if the plant has any value, I won't waste it. I don't yet know if it was cultivated or not. If I knew what it was, I would have a better idea.

I am beginning to suspect that it's fleabane, but unless someone here knows, I will wait until it blooms to identify it. There are some similar plants in the field, but I've never seen such a nice specimen.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

I'd guess fleabane too.


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Yep, a very healthy fleabane specimen.


----------



## JustRandy (May 28, 2013)

If you water it and it dies, its a plant.
If you pull it up and it grows back, its a weed.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

looks like fleabane to me.


----------

